# St. Croix Warranty?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone had any experieince w/ st. croix warranty's? Here's the dilema.

Took a new kids fishing, he snagged up, grabbed the pole in the middle of the rod (big no-no), and it snapped in half. It's still under warranty. The website says send 50 bucks in that case, but the $20 option is stating that the rod was broken under normal working conditions. I sent in 20 bucks hoping they will fix it. Shipping alone was almost 20 bucks. If its the 50 dollar option plus the 20, you might as well buy a new rod? Am I wrong? I thought as long as it was under waranty they would fix it for free just like Cabelas would. Hope to hear some input.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I borrowed a brand new Temple Fork Outfitters (Lefty Kreh) rod from a buddy (before my 8 wt. came in the mail) and broke it. The poor guy hadn't even used it yet. It cost me $25 to ship it to them but they set him up with a new one, I think they have a lifetime warranty. Good luck with St. Croix.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

$20 not a bad deal considering that it costs the company to ship a replacement back out to you. Especially since almost every other product on the planet would NOT be covered considering it was not a manufacturers defect in the rod. Most fly rod companies such as scott, sage, winston, loomis, etc. charge in the neighborhood of 30-40 bucks.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

My St. Croix came with a warranty card that says they'll replace it for the cost of shipping.

Same with my TFO Lefty Kreh rod.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

My st croix fly rod broke this past weekend... I looked on their website and i can either pay the 50, seein as how it was broken by me, not a defect on their part, or buy a new rod. Paying the 50 and shipping is still cheaper than getting a new one.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> My st croix fly rod broke this past weekend... I looked on their website and i can either pay the 50, seein as how it was broken by me, not a defect on their part, or buy a new rod. Paying the 50 and shipping is still cheaper than getting a new one.


That's the warranty most rod company's use now. I broke a G Loomis a couple years back, my fault. Sent them $50 bucks and they sent me a new rod, no questions asked. I even got an update on my rod since they didn't make what I had anymore.

Yeah, it sucks to fork out $50 bucks, but it's better than $300+ for a new rod.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have two sons that have broken their St Croix Fly rods several times.
They took them to Sportsman's Warehouse and for $10.00 Sportsman's sent the rods back and got replacement rods for them.
Give Sportsman's a try.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Thought I would give you an update. I sent the rod in, got it back within 2 weeks. No questions asked and they replaced the other piece of the rod. Great customer service, I was pretty pleased w/ them.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

That's good to hear, but not a surprize.
St. Croix has a great warenty on MOST of their rods.
There are some lower end rods with less than lifetime warenty.
Be sure of the warenty before you buy!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I finally sent my rod in today... Ill report how it goes when I get it back! (Hopefully soon :? )


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

rapalahunter just took his back to cabelas and got a 180 dollar gift card instantly. Lesson learned for me, either buy a shimano with an over the counter replacement warranty or buy it from Cabelas next time.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's just too bad that they don't cover absent-mindedness...

...When you leave your rod/reel on the bottom of the lake. O|* O|* O|* O|* O|* 

(yesterday  )


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Tough break, LOAH. That is a sinking feeling when you realize it when it is too late. I've lots my share of gear to my own stupidity (like leaving it on the bank or in a parking lot,). Ive even lost two pairs of wading boots within the past couple years. O|* -#&#*!- On a positive note its a chance to get a new toy.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You're right. Christmas (and my birthday a couple of days before that) is just around the corner. :twisted: 

It's really a shame that I couldn't recover the gear though. I wasn't in water that was very deep, but I still couldn't see the bottom through the weeds. I took note of my position on the lake using easily recognizable landmarks and came back with a heavy jighead, loaded with treble hooks slid up the shank of the jig. I dragged the bottom all over that area, but only caught giant gobs of salad.

Doh!

(That was my St. Croix Triumph rod with my new Abu Garcia Cardinal reel.)


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> You're right. Christmas (and my birthday a couple of days before that) is just around the corner. :twisted:
> 
> It's really a shame that I couldn't recover the gear though. I wasn't in water that was very deep, but I still couldn't see the bottom through the weeds. I took note of my position on the lake using easily recognizable landmarks and came back with a heavy jighead, loaded with treble hooks slid up the shank of the jig. I dragged the bottom all over that area, but only caught giant gobs of salad.
> 
> ...


Sucky dude! I donated my fish finder to the depths of Causey this year. On another note a rep from St Croix called me yesterday and persuaded (or suckered?) me to upgrade from my old fly rod to the next level. I end up payin 130 for a 360 dollar rod so thats not bad. Cant wait till that baby comes in! *(())*


----------

